# Incomplete reaction reference picture



## anachronism (Jan 12, 2017)

Following a discussion on a thread about incomplete reactions here's a pic of I took that may be of benefit. 

I purposefully put too little Nitric in an AR recovery dissolve with ceramic processors and let the reaction finish and cool overnight. 

Two things to note:

1. The "hedgehogs" as I call them - pins still visible showing the reaction is not complete.
2. The powder at the bottom of the jar. Here's a sizeable chunk of your gold ladies, it's very easy to get this wrong. 

I will update this post later when the reaction has been driven to completion.

Jon


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 12, 2017)

That's a good reference pic Jon.... And mighty kind of you, to add more time to your process just to show the new guys that example... As you could have easily just added the correct amount of acid before you went home so it was truly complete when you got to work this morning.

...i must ask though... Why "hedgehogs"?... ...i guess that across the pond, hedgehogs are the common vermin like armadillos are here... And they are spikey... So, i guess I answered my own question... Kindof :roll: 

Anyways..


----------



## aga (Jan 12, 2017)

Is there a pile of reference photos in the Wiki ? Guess i can go and find out for myself.

Hedgehogs are spiky, a bit like a Porcupine but smaller and with shorter spikes.

anachronism is thinking of his childhood : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tale_of_Mrs._Tiggy-Winkle


----------



## anachronism (Jan 13, 2017)

Here you go guys. Reaction complete. Note the lack of hedgehogs (haha) and the change in powder at the bottom. Yes if you are doing ceramic processors you will get some silver chloride in the bottom but the difference is visible between that and precipitated gold.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 13, 2017)

:lol: 
...hedgehogs..
Is it strange that after I saw that in the first post, my mind finished reading it (and the recent one) in David Attenborough's voice?...maybe I watch too many documentaries..


Have ever you processed any of the silver chloride from your processor runs?
Just curious how much gold gets trapped in the AgCl from processors compared to AgCl crust from some goldfilled.


----------



## chuckgambale (Jan 13, 2017)

Hey Jon thanks for that. Really having a nice before and after visual is very helpful


----------

